# Red tip photinia?



## Log (May 15, 2020)

I just took down three of these that were tree-form versions, and have a large amount of this wood cut up into log form, 2-8" diameter.  It is extremely hard, dense, and heavy, and from what I have read, it is related to apples.  The wood turns reddish upon exposure to air.  I burned a couple of pieces in my fire pit that were dead on the tree and dried out, and it burned hot and long.

Has anyone use this for smoking?  I've got a good supply of plum/peach/apricot, pecan, red oak, and live oak, but figured I'd try it out if it's safe.


----------



## ozzz (May 15, 2020)

If you can post pictures of the tree before you cut it maybe someone here can say if it is good for smoking.


----------



## Log (May 15, 2020)

Looked like this, but like a tree instead of a shrub, which led to the larger diameter wood.  It's a very common landscape plant, but not native, and slowly getting killed off by leaf spot fungus.



			red tip photinia tree - Google Search
		


Wiki:









						Photinia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cliffcarter (May 16, 2020)

The general rule of thumb for smoking wood is that if the tree produces fruit or nuts it is OK for use, there are exceptions, of course. Maple is one exception that you can use. There is, or was, a list of smoking woods the Articles section, but I can't find it, my search results come up empty. 
I would err on the side of caution and not use the wood for cooking.


----------



## brownman (Oct 10, 2020)

Log said:


> I just took down three of these that were tree-form versions, and have a large amount of this wood cut up into log form, 2-8" diameter.  It is extremely hard, dense, and heavy, and from what I have read, it is related to apples.  The wood turns reddish upon exposure to air.  I burned a couple of pieces in my fire pit that were dead on the tree and dried out, and it burned hot and long.
> 
> Has anyone use this for smoking?  I've got a good supply of plum/peach/apricot, pecan, red oak, and live oak, but figured I'd try it out if it's safe.


I am currently using this wood for pipe smoking, it’s  not poisonous and it hasn’t made me sick either.  The wood gives the tobacco a sweet flavor.


----------

